# Reptile Rooms



## motman440 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello fellow enthusiast,

I am coming to the end of my uni degree (Animal Science) and have decided even if I can only find a job waiting tables (which I'm am damn good at) or labouring, that I will be in need of a reptile room.

A room solely dedicated to pythons. I currently have said room (second spare bedroom) and the plan is to; A. Deck it out with a good looking enclosure setup, B. Set up my study in the corner, & C. Fill it up with my favourites of the species (typically normal type morelia)

I want it to be visually appealing to walk around but I also need practicality.

So I guess what I'm asking is who has these dedicated rooms, what works and what doesn't work.

Photo's of said rooms would be brilliant.

Kind regards,

Thom
An avid fan.


----------



## Hamalicious (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm gunna bump this page back up, I'd love to see what people have as well


----------



## B3NNO (Nov 15, 2012)

come on guys someone has to have a few pics of there hero rooms/garages =]


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 15, 2012)

I will bump it up too, would also like to see ^^


----------



## Dash667 (Nov 15, 2012)

We have built a reptile room downstairs because our collection got to big upstairs! Nothing special but we love it


----------



## PieBald (Nov 27, 2012)

I would like to get a room 4 reptiles and would like to see others.


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 27, 2012)

A lot of the big breeders would have the rooms it's just a matter of them wanting to post them or not....


----------



## Zanks (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's one I remember seeing, hope it helps.
Pretty awsome really :shock:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/herp-shed-room-man-cave-178309/


----------



## sharky (Nov 27, 2012)

Not mine but belongs to one of mate's in America. It's his "Man Cave" lol. It's a really nice set up though. Surrounded by snakes and a huge plasma, what's not to love?


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 27, 2012)

So clean and crisp


----------



## RedFox (Nov 27, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Not mine but belongs to one of mate's in America. It's his "Man Cave" lol. It's a really nice set up though. Surrounded by snakes and a huge plasma, what's not to love?



That's awesome. Are they PVC cages? I wish australia would catch up to the yanks, PVC ones seem to be pretty new here and we don't have much choice. I'm forever drooling over some of the ones available there.


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 27, 2012)

heres mine and my mates... it pays that he's a carpenter and talented problem solver. 
.View attachment 272096
View attachment 272097
View attachment 272098


----------



## RedFox (Nov 27, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> heres mine and my mates... it pays that he's a carpenter and talented problem solver.
> .View attachment 272096
> View attachment 272097
> View attachment 272098



pics aren't working


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 27, 2012)

dammit

ok fixed it! try again. or they are on my profile page...


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> dammit
> 
> ok fixed it! try again. or they are on my profile page...



Go to advanced add the photos


----------



## caliherp (Nov 28, 2012)

RedFox said:


> That's awesome. Are they PVC cages? I wish australia would catch up to the yanks, PVC ones seem to be pretty new here and we don't have much choice. I'm forever drooling over some of the ones available there.



They are PVC cages, they are made by Plastic Reptile Cages, Tanks and Racks. Snake, arboreal, lizard and turtle light weight custom flexwatt heated enclosures.. We do have a huge variety of PVC cage manufactures to chose from. There are company's that build them ready to go with heat lights and thermostats. There are also company's that have precut kits that you can build yourself which is cheap. As far as quality goes, I checked out a sponsor and as far as I can tell they are great quality. But you can only tell so much from a picture.


----------



## sharky (Nov 28, 2012)

RedFox said:


> That's awesome. Are they PVC cages? I wish australia would catch up to the yanks, PVC ones seem to be pretty new here and we don't have much choice. I'm forever drooling over some of the ones available there.



They are Boaphile cages.....that's all I know!!!!


----------



## Shaggz (Nov 28, 2012)

Seeing this thread has got me all excited about building a herp room in half of my shed, I was outside last night at all hours with the tape measure working out how I can build the room and still be able to store some of my bikes in the other half of the shed. So far the plans i have been working on equate to a fully self contained herp room that is 7200mm long 2400mm wide and 2400mm high (internal measurements) . It will include a water monitor/dragon enclosure measuring 2400/1600/1800 incorporating fully plumbed(for ease of cleaning and refilling) pond and water fall with climbing wall. It will also include one complete wall of stackable enclosures ranging from 1200/600/600 through to 2400/1200/600. There will be a fridge/freezer for important stuff like beer ( oh yeah rats too ), a plumbed sink for washing and filling water bowls, a reverse cycle split system to help maintain a stable temp all year round and a nice electric Jason recliner for my comfort. 
All this will still leave room for future fridge sized incubator and a hatchie rack. And today I have managed to convince the wife of all the extra space she will have in the house without all these oddball enclosures we seem to be accumilating everywhere.


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## caliherp (Nov 29, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> View attachment 272210
> View attachment 272211
> View attachment 272212



I have always bought black cages, but I'm really starting to like the clean lab look of those white cages. Nice reptile room.


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 29, 2012)

I love the look of black enclosures but this will make things difficult to see, like when it comes to the possibility of mites and at least you can see if you have missed anything when cleaning and so on. And the white melamine is the cheapest...


----------



## lexy1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Dont kid yourself all mine are white... and it seems like mine never get clean no matter how long you spend... 

Note to self next time get black cages....


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 29, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> View attachment 272210
> View attachment 272211
> View attachment 272212


Its hard to see in your photos how big that room really is, but those scrubbie vivs are huge.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 29, 2012)

This is mine, nothing special but it's home. I've installed a new viv since then and a filter system for the water dragons 





Still gotta flush the walls and install a new roller door. But till then this is it.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caleb96 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice room mate, is that the water dragons enclosure on the left hand wall? big class one how old is your water dragon and how big is he and the measurements of his enclosure?
And can he live in that size for his life time?

Cheers Caleb.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah Caleb it is. It's about 1250 x 700 x 900 full glass with removable half glass top. It's quite a good size. It has 2 (maybe) male dragons in it and they are 2 years old. Before I get told off I know they will need to be separated one day but they get along so so well. Does anyone know when they hit sexual maturity? 
I keep a close eye on them for bickering 

This week I put a large canister filter in their tank with a 52ltr water tub. At this point it's for testing purposes but its working well so I'm going to put a glass divider right up to the glass track and have half glass and half coir peat. 

I think it would do 1 dragon for life as they spend all their time in the branches but it might be pushin it for 2? We will see 






Ill get some new snaps tonight of the new set up  







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caleb96 (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay cheers mate appreciate it, just won't to starting getting ideas on how big of a enclosure ill have to have for a full grown water dragon as i have a baby one at the moment does any one no the required measurements for a full grown water dragons enclosure?

Cheers Caleb.


----------



## Rob (Nov 29, 2012)

Looking good, Toby.


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 29, 2012)

lexy1 said:


> Dont kid yourself all mine are white... and it seems like mine never get clean no matter how long you spend...
> 
> Note to self next time get black cages....




I dont seem to have any trouble with the white malamine... i also like the way the light illuminate the enclosures too.

- - - Updated - - -



justdragons said:


> Its hard to see in your photos how big that room really is, but those scrubbie vivs are huge.



Yeh mate. The two Scrubbie enclosures are 1530mm wide 800mm deep and 1200mm high. The only issue i have with them is that the glass is soo difficult to take out when doing full cage cleans. Maintaining ambient temps sucks a lot of juice too...


----------



## eddie123 (Nov 29, 2012)

loving the reptile rooms. My reptile room is my bedroom


----------



## wokka (Nov 29, 2012)

My baby room is heated and can hold about 500 pythons for their first year. After that they go into standard cages with glass fronts 4 foot long. big snakes get two cages joined together with a port-hole.


----------



## PieBald (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow awesome rooms, i glad that i bumped this thread up now


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Wokka have you got a room view ? Like a picture that's not so close. Looks like a great setup with alot of pythons to...


----------



## Zanks (Nov 29, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> Hey Wokka have you got a room view ? Like a picture that's not so close. Looks like a great setup with alot of pythons to...



+1


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 29, 2012)

eddie123 said:


> loving the reptile rooms. My reptile room is my bedroom



Mine was for ages until it got unbearable in summer lol, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Dec 2, 2012)

really! no more reptile rooms! so sad...


----------



## thomasbecker (Dec 2, 2012)

wokka said:


> big snakes get two cages joined together with a port-hole.



Love that idea, do you then have something to put in between the two enclosures to separate them?


----------



## wokka (Dec 2, 2012)

The tape tabs are attached to sliding doors between the two cages. They can be used to isolate animals one side or the other for cleaning etc.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 26, 2012)

just a little bump love your setup wokka


----------



## kankryb (Dec 28, 2012)

this is my herp room


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 28, 2012)

kankryb said:


> this is my herp room



Oh my freaking god - do you SEE the size of the spider in there??????? omg omg omg *panic attack*


----------



## kankryb (Dec 29, 2012)

The spider is a moult from Lasiodora parahybane that passed away this sommer at an age of 27 but I still have 5 large spiders left

- - - Updated - - -

The spider is a moult from Lasiodora parahybane that passed away this sommer at an age of 27 but I still have 5 large spiders left


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow Kankryb, it certainly is an impressive size, though I must admit I was wondering why the spider was in such a tiny container! :lol:
Is 27 particularly old for a spider? For some reason I thought the bigger ones averaged around 10-15 years. No real reason, just hearsay I think.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Dec 29, 2012)

Zanks said:


> Here's one I remember seeing, hope it helps.
> Pretty awsome really :shock:
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/herp-shed-room-man-cave-178309/



Love this idea!!


----------



## Womagaunt (Dec 29, 2012)

kankryb said:


> this is my herp room


are Brazilian Salmon Pink Bird-eating Tarantula's legal in Australia? would be a really cool Tarantula to own, how much would you pay for a baby? and how did u get yours? are there many breeders in Oz? Thanks WomaG


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 29, 2012)

Womagaunt said:


> are Brazilian Salmon Pink Bird-eating Tarantula's legal in Australia? would be a really cool Tarantula to own, how much would you pay for a baby? and how did u get yours? are there many breeders in Oz? Thanks WomaG



kankryb is from Denmark.


----------



## Womagaunt (Dec 29, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> kankryb is from Denmark.


dame what a shame  they look like awesome animals.. thanks Mad_at_arms


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 29, 2012)

I wish Australia would allow us to keep exotic animals. I would love to keep most of the exotic species including the brazilian salmon pink bird-eating tarantula. Hey we getting off topic could someone post pic of an enclosure or something to get us back on topic.


----------



## Specks (Dec 29, 2012)

kankryb
Dont mind me pointing this out, but that big spider in that tub that is a "moult"
To me it looks like its position and posture changes between photos
Or am i going crazy haha


----------



## snakefreak16 (Dec 29, 2012)

this is mine at the moment but im only 15 and i have 7 snakes so hopefully it will be alot bigger soon !!!!!


----------



## crocodile_dan (Dec 29, 2012)

Specks said:


> To me it looks like its position and posture changes between photos



The tub has been moved between photo's, it's in 2 locations


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't have a reptile room because my enclosures are spread out throughout the house but most of the enclosures are in my bedroom so I guese that would sort of count as a reptile room ,I will post pics after but my IPad has a terrible camera and they will probably turn out to be really bad pics sorry,


----------



## StimiLove (Dec 29, 2012)

Such young kids with LOTS of expensive animals! I hope you are truly greatful to the person/people providing the funds for this hobby.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 29, 2012)

very nice snakefreak16 you have a good collection for 15 and some nice cages aswell well done looks great


----------



## snakefreak16 (Dec 29, 2012)

thank you i have bought everything myself i have 2 jobs at the moment one at a pet shop during the day and one at a resturant at night it can be hard sometimes but it is defenatley worth it. at the moment i have a pair of womas a pair of jungles 1x albino darwin male and 1x het darwin female and a mac. all the enclosures are hooked up to day and night dimming thermostats.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 29, 2012)

View attachment 275529
Some of my enclosures ,I did say I would post some pics.


----------



## Rob (Dec 29, 2012)

snakefreak16 said:


> View attachment 275479
> this is mine at the moment but im only 15 and i have 7 snakes so hopefully it will be alot bigger soon !!!!!



Ahhh I saw this on FB. Very nice setup.


----------



## sharky (Dec 29, 2012)

Hahahaha, that's awesome! My mum loves my snakes but doesn't like the quantaties  That enclosure must have cost a fair bit? Means more snakes on the way I am presuming?


----------



## Raddy318 (Dec 29, 2012)

View attachment 275548


this is my herp room this is minus my baby racks and other banked enclosure,
My parents got sick of my having my snakes all around there place so they made me a room, i know how u feel 'snake freak' i uste to do my apprenticeship days a week, come home from work and go to a breeder who is based near my locatio and help with his probably 400+ collection, then have to try find time for my snakes and my saturday job at the local hobby store. All tho i got sick of living the busy life and gave up some stuff andnow only look after my collection and work my apprenticeship. Will take some updated photos when i get home


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 30, 2012)

Wraith81 said:


> View attachment 275548
> 
> 
> this is my herp room this is minus my baby racks and other banked enclosure,
> My parents got sick of my having my snakes all around there place so they made me a room, i know how u feel 'snake freak' i uste to do my apprenticeship days a week, come home from work and go to a breeder who is based near my locatio and help with his probably 400+ collection, then have to try find time for my snakes and my saturday job at the local hobby store. All tho i got sick of living the busy life and gave up some stuff andnow only look after my collection and work my apprenticeship. Will take some updated photos when i get home



Pic didn't work.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 30, 2012)

Just save your pennies and move out ,take the snakes with you, then you can have as many snakes as you like ,providing you don't get married hahaha, actually when I move out ,and I will one day, I will hopefully set a reptile house ,not a reptile room, I could see it now ,lots of enclosures ,lizards ,crocs and scrub python in a pear tree hahaha,:lol:


----------



## sharky (Dec 30, 2012)

hahaahaha, lol. Soon my room will be the reptile room  Mum doesn't want the snake in qurantine in the lounge room so he's moving to mine in 4 months, I have 2 snakes already in my room and mum doesn't want my Beardie "wasting space" in the lounge room either. So I am going to have NO space left in my room....once all these guys have moved I will post my reptile room  (All of these guys are basically in 4ft-6ft enclosures...except the spotted)


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey sharkyy isn't the quarantine meant to be away from your other reptiles? And I only have 3 3ft ,1 wood and 2 glass, and a bunch of 2ft enclosures ,made of wood, as well as some small enclosures by exo terra. Most of mine are in my room but I'm running out of room in my room!!!


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 31, 2012)

old picture from my room/garage around a year ago since this picture i have gained a dragon, monitors and turtle and hatchlings and live food breeding (woodies, cricket and mealworms) haha


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 1, 2013)

Despite attempts from members to keep this thread on track it hasn't happened. So I've pruned out the off topic threads.


----------



## sharky (Jan 1, 2013)

Reptiles4me, sorry I should have clarified, we have 2 lounge rooms  A small on with just a 2 seater couch, TV and the snake and the big one with the Beardie


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 1, 2013)

Man you are so damn lucky. I only have one room for my reps and a hallway but I'm only allowed one enclosure in the holloway so some are outside as well as my room and hallway. I have some spare enclosures in my room so I will get more reps and other animals.


----------



## sharky (Jan 1, 2013)

Hahaha, thank you Reptile4me but sadly mum has lost a liking towards my reptiles so they are only allowed in my room soon 

Here's my Jungle enclosure that I just finished. She loves it  sorry for the crappy pictures  I don't have a camera....webcam sucks but thats all I have


----------



## Womagaunt (Jan 1, 2013)

yeah i would love to own a brazilian salmon pink bird-eating tarantula would have to be one of my most favourite!


----------



## Chicken (Jan 10, 2013)

Just going to bump, heres a few enclosures and my supplies corner.


----------



## Procreate (Jan 10, 2013)

All very nice set ups.! Chicken what do you keep in those tubs under your supplies?


----------



## Chicken (Jan 10, 2013)

Procreate said:


> All very nice set ups.! Chicken what do you keep in those tubs under your supplies?


The glass 2ft I usually use to hold reps while i clean,
in the 3 on the left are some levis pairs.


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 10, 2013)

chicken, those storage racks are a great idea. i use tubs at the moment but i like the ease of those cubes.


----------



## CameronWright (Jan 14, 2013)

Not in reptile room but still 




Olive wasn't to happy with me waking him up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## someday (Jan 17, 2013)

my small collection


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 17, 2013)

Is that a bunk bed with an enclosure down the bottom??


----------



## someday (Jan 17, 2013)

Burnerism said:


> Is that a bunk bed with an enclosure down the bottom??


loft bed yeh bout 6ft off the ground saves so much room


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet as!

- - - Updated - - -

Good idea


----------



## Trench (Jan 17, 2013)

someday said:


> View attachment 278003
> View attachment 278004
> View attachment 278005
> View attachment 278006
> my small collection



Is the water dragons on free roam all the time?
very sweet looking room though

- - - Updated - - -



StimiLove said:


> Such young kids with LOTS of expensive animals! I hope you are truly greatful to the person/people providing the funds for this hobby.



I earned the money for my snakes my self through hard work, but yes I am greatful to my parents for puting up with having tanks all through the house.


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 17, 2013)

Trench said:


> Is the water dragons on free roam all the time?
> very sweet looking room though
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



you're not THAT young!  I speak of the YOUNG herpers out there. The wee baby ones.


----------



## Trench (Jan 17, 2013)

I got my first snakes (pair of jungles) back when i was 14 but I guess that does not really class as a "lot" of snakes


----------



## disintegratus (Jan 17, 2013)

I've got a loft bed too, It's awful. We've got low ceilings (about the same distance as yours), so it gets ridiculously hot up there, plus I've smacked my head on the ceiling a few times because I've sat up too fast.


----------



## Trench (Jan 17, 2013)

I managed to get some cold room panels from the dump, in good shape too so my plan is to use that to make a reptiles room


----------



## someday (Jan 17, 2013)

Trench said:


> Is the water dragons on free roam all the time?
> very sweet looking room though


yes his free to roam his about 7 months old now.


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah I have 3 4x2x2's and a mini rack system in mine, with a queen bed in there there's about a 10 inch wide path of visible floor space, the definition of being surrounded by snakes


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok guys and girls.
while i will happily tolerate a bit of 'shed talk' and chit chat in the DIY forum i will not, I REPEAT *NOT,* tolerate posts in a pubic forum that are 'off colour' !!! 

If you cannot refrain from posting juvenile comments and continue to try to bypass the profanity filter be warned..... I remember where the infraction button is and i'm not adverse to using it..


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 18, 2013)

This is one half of my main bank of enclosures. I don't like it too cluttered in there as I move my hots around from time to time on the floor (and I don't want them disappearing under anything :lol:


----------



## Rob (Jan 18, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> This is one half of my main bank of enclosures. I don't like it too cluttered in there as I move my hots around from time to time on the floor (and I don't want them disappearing under anything :lol:



Looks good, m00se. I like the colour scheme, too.


----------



## sharky (Jan 18, 2013)

someday said:


> loft bed yeh bout 6ft off the ground saves so much room



Haahahaha, I have one two *high five* Saves sooooooooooooooooo much room  Gives a whole lot more space for reptiles.....and guitars :lol:


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 18, 2013)

someday said:


> yes his free to roam his about 7 months old now.View attachment 278042



Is it an eastern or a gippy?? if its eastern id say he is a she??


----------



## someday (Jan 18, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> Is it an eastern or a gippy?? if its eastern id say he is a she??


his a male eastern


----------



## bk201 (Jan 18, 2013)

Little messy at the moment as currently cleaning some empty enclosures up and adding backgrounds,lights,logs etc getting ready for the expo!
Heres some pics of about half of my enclosures
Two empty tanks (besides the bluey who likes to check out newly set up tanks) ready for the 10/2/13



Shingleback and blotch blue tongue tanks with awesome blue $4 reject shop food and water bowls


4ft bunnings rack currently working on replacing all the odd tubs with 30l storemate tubs one or two at a time


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 21, 2013)

the PLAN stay tuned for the real thing 

- - - Updated - - -

the PLAN stay tuned for the real thing 

- - - Updated - - -

the PLAN stay tuned for the real thing 

lol why does it say it 3 times


----------



## cadwallader (Mar 5, 2013)

forgot about this  here is how it currently stands, Varanus tristis tristis, V.acanthurus, V.gillini, Nephrurus levis levis, nephrurus asper [in a week ], phyllurus platurus and jungles, spotteds, womas (Tanami & SA) , stimsons, brown tree snakes, diamonds and growing


----------



## reptinate (Mar 5, 2013)

Some really awesome looking reptile setups here. Please, please, please, will the people with reptile rooms like in this thread post some videos on youtube, showing us what you have. So many videos of American reptile rooms, but almost nothing from us Aussies. Would be great to see some. Pretty please


----------



## sharky (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll get some videos and photos up once my reptile shed is done


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 5, 2013)

bk201 said:


> Little messy at the moment as currently cleaning some empty enclosures up and adding backgrounds,lights,logs etc getting ready for the expo!
> Heres some pics of about half of my enclosures
> Two empty tanks (besides the bluey who likes to check out newly set up tanks) ready for the 10/2/13
> 
> ...


how much was the rack ?


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 5, 2013)

Wish I could afford even a few of these cages. looking for a job but not sure what...?


----------



## picaloandlola (Mar 12, 2013)

I like my reps only in my bedroom with me. So hopefully when my bank account increases (doesn't seem to ever increase) I can turn my very small bunch of 3 enclosures into so many that I'm in a cave of animals (rep room). Need more jobs !


----------



## picaloandlola (Mar 12, 2013)

Also importantly forgot- all of these rep rooms are spectacular and are making me jealously dream !


----------



## bk201 (Mar 12, 2013)

<100 for the rack not sure if it was a boxing day sale or not though


----------

